# What Bulbs Are The Best For Jungles



## Wiggly1 (May 1, 2017)

Hi all was wondering what bulbs for basking are best for jungle pythons in a melamine enclosure


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 1, 2017)

Phillips 240v halogen spot globes from bunnings, it depends on your location and where you have the enclosure but i use 60w globes in winter and 40w in summer.


----------



## alex.snaith (May 1, 2017)

In my findings, I believe the 60W and 40W ones are rubbish, but if it works for them it's fine. I personally use the 100W ones all year round, just hooked up to a thermostat


----------



## Wiggly1 (May 1, 2017)

So you don't need uv bulbs for pythons?i read a uv around 5.0 is beneficial


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 1, 2017)

I use mainly 60w. Struggle to get 100w over here.
UV is not essential for snakes.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 1, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> In my findings, I believe the 60W and 40W ones are rubbish, but if it works for them it's fine. I personally use the 100W ones all year round, just hooked up to a thermostat



Rubbish how? the wattage's i use are perfect for me in the GC Hinterland.


----------



## alex.snaith (May 2, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Rubbish how? the wattage's i use are perfect for me in the GC Hinterland.


Hence why I said, "I find them rubbish, but if it works for you it's fine". It's just my opinion, not saying that they don't work for you - I am saying that they don't work for me.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 2, 2017)

Ok you mean not powerful enough. Sorry misread your post


----------



## alex.snaith (May 2, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Ok you mean not powerful enough. Sorry misread your post


Ahaha sorry about that


----------



## Wally (May 2, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> In my findings, I believe the 60W and 40W ones are rubbish, but if it works for them it's fine. I personally use the 100W ones all year round, just hooked up to a thermostat



People use all manner of methods to heat their enclosures. Some don't bother with thermostats at all. Different strokes for different folks. A blanket statement suggesting some bulbs are rubbish can be a little misleading.


----------



## alex.snaith (May 3, 2017)

Wally said:


> People use all manner of methods to heat their enclosures. Some don't bother with thermostats at all. Different strokes for different folks. A blanket statement suggesting some bulbs are rubbish can be a little misleading.


Hence why I said "in my findings". It's not saying they are rubbish it's not saying it's great. I am saying 'IN MY FINDINGS'

Before you comments something, make sure you understand what you are talking about before you click post. It is very frustrating for me when you say I'm misleading when all I am doing is stating what I have found

I am not at all saying that the 60 or 40W ones are rubbish. I am literally just stating the fact that I have had some bad experiences with them. 

Whether you take my advice and get a 100W one and hook it up to a thermostat or not is entirely up to the OP. 

I do not apreciate you commenting something like that - what a stupid remark.


----------



## Iguana (May 3, 2017)

@Wiggly1 
Ceramic heat emitters are best IMO, they last much longer than bulbs and get quite hot, whereas some bulbs may not, I find they also heat more of the enclosure, but not all of it. 
But whatever heating method you use, i'd highly recommend a thermostat, especially for a ceramic heat emitter. 

And yeah as pauls_pythons said UV/UVB isn't needed, and there isn't much proof that it makes a difference, feel free to use it if you want, it's not gonna hurt your jungle lol The bulbs themselves are just super pricey for something you don't really need.


----------



## Scutellatus (May 3, 2017)

@alex.snaith
If you had of elaborated further in your initial post with your reasons why you thought they were 'rubbish', ie: 'they are rubbish for me because I live in a colder climate' then people would have been able to understand it better. Your statement that they are rubbish without further explanation makes it sound like they are not suitable for any use.


----------



## alex.snaith (May 3, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> @alex.snaith
> If you had of elaborated further in your initial post with your reasons why you thought they were 'rubbish', ie: 'they are rubbish for me because I live in a colder climate' then people would have been able to understand it better. Your statement that they are rubbish without further explanation makes it sound like they are not suitable for any use.



I live in Sydney, and moved from the gold coast - pretty sure they're not 'colder climates'. I just found them rubbish? What's the big fuss?


----------



## Scutellatus (May 3, 2017)

There is no big fuss. You didn't like the way Wally responded so I thought I would elaborate on the reason why he may have written in the way he did. A blanket statement on something being 'rubbish' without further information is confusing to new and old members alike. Generally when someone says something is rubbish they mean it is not suitable for the application or that there is a fault brought about by poor manufacture etc. Getting your back up by saying 'what a stupid comment' doesn't really help either. Instead of that approach, explaining what your initial post meant would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 3, 2017)

Replace 'rubbish' with 'not powerful enough'


----------



## Wally (May 3, 2017)

Thank you Scutellatus. A little more elaboration was all I meant.

I think we can all move on now.


----------



## nick_75 (May 3, 2017)

Iguana said:


> @Wiggly1
> Ceramic heat emitters are best IMO, they last much longer than bulbs and get quite hot, whereas some bulbs may not, I find they also heat more of the enclosure, but not all of it.
> But whatever heating method you use, i'd highly recommend a thermostat, especially for a ceramic heat emitter.
> 
> And yeah as pauls_pythons said UV/UVB isn't needed, and there isn't much proof that it makes a difference, feel free to use it if you want, it's not gonna hurt your jungle lol The bulbs themselves are just super pricey for something you don't really need.



I agree with ceramic heat emitters, efficient heat and no extra light.


----------



## Snapped (May 3, 2017)

Get a couple of different wattages and try them out, I used to just buy the spot globes from Bunnings, but did have a CHE for winter time when in Victoria. Try and use the lowest wattage possible for your snake, simply because if a thermostat fails, you have less chance of cooking your snake. I do this with all my heating now (heat mats, cords etc)


----------



## mrkos (May 5, 2017)

Another aps argument about not much at all good reading (not). 40 and 60 watt globes are perfect for se qld winter and summer conditions it's how you set them up that makes them effective. Thermostats for snakes really are not necessary but they are good for incubating reptile eggs. I use 40 watt par spotlight type globes and they give off heaps of heat and I have to replace about once maybe twice a year.


----------



## pinefamily (May 5, 2017)

Timers can be used instead of thermostats too. We use timers with 15 minute increments, and after much testing, settled on 30 minutes on and 15 minutes off. Alternatively, with the correct wattage, you might not need any regulation, apart from on in the morning and off in the evening.


----------

